# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  योग से डायबिटिक्*स पा सकते हैं लाभ

## Apurv Sharma

आज के दौर में डायबिटीज देश ही नहीं पूरी दुनिया के लिये एक बड़ी समस्या बन गया है। तेजी से जायबिटीज के रोगियों की संख्या बढ़ती जा रही है, जिसमें भारत अव्वल है। इस रोग से जूझ रहे लोगों की लगातार बढ़ती संख्या देखते हुए वैज्ञानिक और लगभग हर चिकित्सा पद्धति से जुड़े लोग इस मर्ज़ से लड़ने की नई तकनीकों की खोज और इस पर शोध कर रहे हैं। डायबिटीज को नियंत्रण में रखने के लिये ब्लड शुगर को नियंत्रित रखना बेहद जरूरी है। और इसमें केवल दवाएं और खान-पान ही नहीं, व्यायाम और योग भी बेहद अहम भूमिका निभा सकते हैं। जी हां कुछ योग आसन व एरोबिक्स आदि के नियमित अभ्यास से डायबिटीज पर काबू पाया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है मधुमेह से निपटने में योग की भूमिका :-*योग बहुत ही लाभप्रद चीज़ है | नियमित योग अभ्यास के कई फायदों से न सिर्फ हम बल्कि अब तो दुनिया भर के कई देश भली प्रकार से वाकिफ हैं। जहां तक बात है डायबिटीज की तो योग का नियमित अभ्यास ब्लड शुगर लेवल कम करने के साथ-साथ रक्तचाप को भी कम करता है। इसके अवाला वज़न को नियंत्रण में रखता है, प्रतिरोधी क्षमता बढ़ाता है और शरीर को चुस्त व दुरुस्त बनाए रखता है।  


मधुमेह के सबसे बड़े कारणों में से एक तनाव की वजह से शरीर में ग्लुकागोन का स्राव बढ़ जाता है।  योगासन व प्राणायाम तथा कुछ मिनटों के नियमित ध्यान से तनाव को कम करने में काफी मदद मिलती है और शरीर पर इसके कई अन्य सकारात्मक प्रभाव भी होते हैं। योगाभ्यास से वज़न कम करने में मदद मिलती है और वसा का सही अवशोषण भी हो जाता है। सूर्य नमस्कार और कपाल भाति प्राणायाम कुछ बेहद असरदार योगासनों में से एक हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*प्राणायाम :-*बहुत ही जानने योग्य बात है | गहरी सांस लेना और छोड़ना रक्त संचार को ठीक बनता है। इससे दिमाग शांत होता है और नर्वस सिस्टम को आराम मिलता है। प्राणायाम करने के लिये फर्श पर चटाई बिछाकर पद्मासन की मुद्रा में बैठ जाएं। अपनी पीठ को सीधा करें और ठुड्डी को फर्श के समानांतर रखें और फिर अपने हाथों को घुटनों पर ले जाएं। ध्यान रहे कि हथेली ऊपर की तरफ खुली हों और आंखें भी बंद रहें। अब गहरी सांस लें और पांच गिनने तक सांस रोक कर रखें। अब धीरे-धीरे सांस बाहर छोड़ दें। इस पूरी प्रक्रिया को कम से कम आठ से दस बार दोहराएं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सेतुबंधासन :-*गर्दन और रीढ़ की स्ट्रेचिंग के साथ-साथ सेतुबंधासन मासिक धर्म में भी आराम दिलाता है। इसे करने के लिये चटाई पर चित होकर लेट जाएं और सांस छोड़ते हुए पैरों के बल ऊपर की ओर उठें। ध्यान रहे कि अपने शरीर को ऐसे उठाएं कि आपकी गर्दन और सिर फर्श पर ही रहे और शरीर का बाकी हिस्सा हवा में हो। ज़्यादा सहारे के लिए आप हाथों का इस्तेमाल भी कर सकते हैं। अगर आपमें लचीलापन है तो अतिरिक्त स्ट्रेचिंग के लिए आप अपनी उंगलियों को ऊपर उठी पीठ के पीछे भी ले जा सकते हैं। ध्यान रखें कि यदि आपकी गर्दन या पीठ में चोट लगी हो तो यह आसन न करें।

इसके अलावा बलासन, वज्रासन, सर्वांगासन, हलासन, धनुरासन, चक्रासन, पश्चिमोतासन भी हैं, जिन्हें करने से डायबिटीज की समस्या में काफी फायदा होता है। 


मधुमेह से ग्रस्त लोगों को एक्सरसाइज करने से काफी लाभ होता है। एरोबिक्स एक्सरसाइज से तो शरीर के सभी प्रमुख मसल्स हरकत में आ जाते हैं, और रोगी का हार्ट रेट बेहतर होता है। शरीर में ब्लड शुगर लेवल नियंत्रित करने के लिये भी एक्सरसाइज एक अचूक उपाय है। एक्सरसाइज का असर मात्र 72 घंटे तक रहता है, इसलिए खासतौर पर मधुमेह रोगियों को नियमित एक्सरसाइज करनी चाहिये।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*करे एरोबिक एक्सरसाइज :-*आप को हफ्ते में चार से पांच बार एरोबिक एक्सरसाइज करना जो की मधुमेह में काफी फायदेमंद होता है। इसके लिये बस ट्रेडमिल खरीदें और इस पर वॉकिंग या रनिंग करना शुरू करें। ट्रेडमिल में गति को आप अपने हिसाब से सेट कर सकते हैं। मधुमेह के लिए यह सर्वश्रेष्ठ एक्सरसाइज में से एक मानी जाती है। इके अला वा भी कई अन्य एरोबिक एक्सरसाइज हैं जिनमें से कोई भी आप अपनी सहूलियत के हिलाब से चुन सकते हैं।

*सावधान रहें :-*  वे रोगी विशेष सतर्कता बरतें जो इंसुलिन लेते हैं। अर्थात इंसुलिन लेने वाले लोगों को एक्सरसाइज की योजना बनाने से पहले और बनाते वक्त विशेष सावधानी बरतनी होती है। साथ ही यह भी सुनिश्चित कर लें कि आप खाली पेट कोई भी एक्सरसाइज न करें। साथ ही अधिक पानी पीएं और अपने शरीर को डिहाइड्रेशन से बचाएं।

----------

